# New Lunar Pilot 96A225 Mirror Finish



## patr1ckd

I recently bought the new version and the older version (96B251) to compare the bead blasted vs mirror finish. Before arrival, I thought I would prefer the bead blasted, but I think I might like the mirror polish more.

I'm sorry about the plastic on the crystal. I haven't decided which to keep, if either.

Which to choose??

96A225 - mirror finish, no date, old school logo
96B251 - bead blasted finish, date, new logo



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

Side view

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

Another side view









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

Back view









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

Front









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

Pusher side









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

I am surprised I am saying this. But that polished version looks really good. Are the crystals flat or are the domed? I thought I had seen Bulova changed to a domed crystal. 

I have the black version and absolutely love it. 


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## patr1ckd

Crystal is flat on both. I thought I had heard dome crystal too, but it's not. 

I like the mirror too, but bead blasted is true to David Scott's watch. My wife said the bead blasted looks like plastic and the mirror looks like a "real watch." 

I also like the new strap (96A225) better than either of the straps that come with bead blasted (96B251).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex

The mirrored finish version looks better in my opinion.


----------



## patr1ckd

CaliMex said:


> The mirrored finish version looks better in my opinion.


It does look great. I am worried about scratches though. My other watches have smaller areas of mirror polish, but this watch has a ton of mirror real estate. I'm just not sure if the scratches will give it character or look ragged over time.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Have you seen the actual one worn on the moon? Plenty of scratches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521

The original watch was designed as a tool watch, and so given the bead-blasted finish. I have the 96b251 and like it a lot, the matte finish on the case sort of complements the business-like nature of the dial.

The shiny finish on the new model is attractive, but doesn't really go with the dial as much...it's more of a contrast than a complement. To really look good with the shiny case, the dial should have some shiny elements also (perhaps more shine around the applied indices, polished hands with a narrow luminous strip, shiny edge around the subdials?). I'm thinking something like this Casio...but without the red accents.









I don't really care about date/no date on this watch, as the date window is not obtrusive, and setting the date is not a problem like it is on watches without a quick-set date.


----------



## patr1ckd

[email protected] said:


> Have you seen the actual one worn on the moon? Plenty of scratches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I ended up keeping the polished version.

From my shyt liquor store gophone.


----------



## [email protected]

patr1ckd said:


> Yep, I ended up keeping the polished version.


I currently own the black version. The new polished version is on its way. One will stay and the other will go. I have a feeling it might be the polished model, but we shall see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

I saw this "Mirror Polished" version again at Macys this weekend.
Looks like the crystal has an AR coating with blue tint, beautiful.
Very nice finish on the case, to have a deformation free mirror reflection on a curved surface/case like this is impressive!
Well done Bulova, beautiful watch.

Best regards.

PS: Meanwhile a picture of my 96B251 that is always with me, I admire very much the overall design on this watch!!!


----------



## Codydog2

Great choice!
I to have the matte or bead blasted finish. 
I am really liking the polish though.


----------



## Dan T.

I have the bead-blasted bracelet version. Wish I had picked up the blacked out no-date version though. I love no-date watches, and the logo is the dated version. But I still like mine. It's my only chrono (not a chrono guy...), and I rarely wear it, but keep it because project Apollo kicks ass, especially the J-missions. (I even burned the entire ALSJ to a mp3-CD and listen to it in the car during my commutes... Sickening, I know).


I'm 6.5" wrist, so there's some lug over-hang for me. Not the end of the world, but it is my tallest, widest, and longest watch in my whole collection. But, that's Bulova for ya...


----------



## [email protected]

Polished Steel just arrived. It's a keeper. Saying goodbye to the black version.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I think we need a Facebook Bulova Lunar Pilot Group




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911

I like that polished look. Yes I know, bead-blasted is representative of a tool watch, but face it, this is a tribute watch. 262khz did not go to the moon. So it's at best a self-homage and at worse, an in-brand replica (ooh the R word), with license to innovate in the name of taste and fashion. The fact that they offer both is good as it caters to both sides of a contentious and most likely, irreconcilable argument. Go with what tingles your gonads.


----------



## peewee102

I've always wanted the old logo, no date dial in my 96B251, but didn't like the PVD version enough to buy and then swap over. But I could see getting the polished version and swapping them. I think the date would go better with the polished case, while making the 96B251 look more authentic.


----------



## espiga

[email protected] said:


> Polished Steel just arrived. It's a keeper. Saying goodbye to the black version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!!!

Thank you, very much [email protected], for sharing with us!!!
A beauty!!!
Enjoy your Bulova to the fullest.

Best regards.


----------



## Firecrow911

[email protected] said:


> Polished Steel just arrived. It's a keeper. Saying goodbye to the black version.


Gonad tingle alert... I agree entirely.


----------



## clwnbaby

I tried both on today and I keep going back to the polished version, so I think that will be the one I buy.


----------



## b55er

Arrived in the mail from Amazon today.

I just came back from a NCL cruise and saw the polished version in the ship's duty-free watch store. They were unwilling to come down from a 35% discount, and that's after I bought my wife a Cartier there! Fortunately I had s l o w ship WiFi and was able to purchase at Amazon while at sea.

Not sure if I'm going to keep my bracelet version though.. maybe I'll sell it.

I really like the chrome on the Bulova nato, but the last keeper doesn't secure the tail of the strap.


----------



## FJR1971

I'm on board with this version. This is the second variation for me. My love /hate with this watch continues...


----------



## brash47

Strapcode super oyster, polished center line. As soon as this watch arrived, I knew it needed this bracelet, which I had on another watch lol.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911

brash47 said:


> Strapcode super oyster, polished center line. As soon as this watch arrived, I knew it needed this bracelet, which I had on another watch lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Sold!

Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Polished version on an OEM polished bracelet would be awesome!


----------



## brash47

I agree, but would still want brushed areas on the bracelet due to the scratch magnet that a polished bracelet is lol....can you imagine a full polished bracelet after one year 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er

Today I received a 170mm German Staib bracelet that I really love. I bought it originally for my Omega Moonwatch, but I think it looks great on the Bulova polished Lunar Pilot.

Not cheap by any means, but exudes quality ordinarily not found from Amazon/eBay junk.

Makes the watch unique and matches perfectly.


----------



## tayloreuph

Does anyone have the mesh bracelet for the Snorkel II? I wonder if that would fit and look good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

Thank you b55er,

that is an awesome combination, exactly like you said: "Makes the watch unique and matches perfectly".
Thank you, very much for sharing it with us.

Best regards.



b55er said:


> Today I received a 170mm German Staib bracelet that I really love. I bought it originally for my Omega Moonwatch, but I think it looks great on the Bulova polished Lunar Pilot.
> 
> Not cheap by any means, but exudes quality ordinarily not found from Amazon/eBay junk.
> 
> Makes the watch unique and matches perfectly.


----------



## b55er

Thanks.

I've been wearing the watch in this configuration for a few days now and really love it.









The Staib bracelet drips quality all over the place.

Phenomenal match for a Speedy or Lunar Pilot.


----------



## saalto

Just realized they released this new version with polished case and the new dial. Part of me wished they had done the dial swap in the matte case first, but I placed an order for one anyways. I own the black version, and always thought about buying the other and swapping dials. I just don't usually like PVD cases, and wanted something more in line with the look of the original. We'll see if I like the polished case, it doesn't seem to fit the aesthetic of the watch in my mind, but I wanted to try it out anyways.

Keep the photos coming! Interested to see this on even more strap combos.


----------



## brash47

Going for a hard run with the pilot on bonetto cinturini rubber....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Sooooooooooo tempted to get this!! 

Must resist....


----------



## Bullet2thTony

Such a great looking piece, every version looks amazing imo. Well done.


----------



## ross2187

Dan T. said:


> I'm 6.5" wrist, so there's some lug over-hang for me. Not the end of the world, but it is my tallest, widest, and longest watch in my whole collection. But, that's Bulova for ya...


I bought the leather strap version because I'm not a huge bracelet fan. Immediately switched to a NATO and it work OK. Like you I have smaller wrists at 6.75. I switched to a Erica's MN type strap from Cheapest Nato Straps as a test before throwing down for the real thing, and boy am I glad I did.The LP is sooooooo comfy on a stretch MN strap. Easily an all day wear. It's like wearing a totally different watch.


----------



## Firecrow911

Well I would have loved to have gotten the polished version but Black Friday offered up a $230CAD deal on Amazon and I just couldn't resist. I would have much preferred polished one but at that price in with free shipping...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

I couldn't help myself...

It's such a beautiful watch!! 
So glad I got this for myself!!


----------



## Madcatblue39

Just got it yesterday


----------



## Christopher-N

I've Just come back from working in China and noticed that BA had these in their in flight Duty free selection with about £100 off Retail..... If it wasn't for the fact I have the Matt finish case I'd have purchased one.


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Seriously, this is flying under the radar.

It's absolutely gorgeous in person. I only wish they kept the date window.


----------



## fish70

Madcatblue39 said:


> Just got it yesterday
> 
> View attachment 14688299
> 
> View attachment 14688301


Do you have an 8" wrist? That looks better on you than anyone I've seen. I have come close to buying this twice but my 7" wrist can't pull it off.


----------



## Madcatblue39

I have a little over 7.5in wrist. I have been waffling on getting one for 4-5 months, I only have automatics, but i am glad i did. It is a great watch and i am very happy with it.


----------



## Proliant

In my opinion the bead blasted model is far more attractive and should hold up to scratches better. High polished mirror-type finishes just don't seem to last with me. I guess I am not gentle enough.

YMMV


----------



## up tempo

[email protected] said:


> I think we need a Facebook Bulova Lunar Pilot Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form a group ? what bunch of nerds ! .... count me in !
Thanks for high resolution photos !


----------



## CA805JV

Well, I guess I'm in the minority because I like the bead blasted version much more than the polished one. It's only a tribute piece and not meant to be an exact replica but I still want it to look like the one that Commander Scott wore on the moon. That's just me though, to each their own.

However, I REALLY love black watches so I could not resist the PVD version the moment I saw it and just had to have it!

Although I love them both, I was not a fan of the original leather strap on the silver one, and only mildly liked the standard strap that came with the black one. After trying several straps on them I settled on matching black NATO straps from Crown & Buckle. The Kizzi strap is just awesome. I originallly got it specifically for the silver one. But for some reason I think it just looks even better on the pvd version. So in the end I'm really enjoying running the three straps among the two lunar pilots.


----------



## Madcatblue39

Love this shot


----------



## eduardo_gomez

b55er said:


> Arrived in the mail from Amazon today.
> 
> I just came back from a NCL cruise and saw the polished version in the ship's duty-free watch store. They were unwilling to come down from a 35% discount, and that's after I bought my wife a Cartier there! Fortunately I had s l o w ship WiFi and was able to purchase at Amazon while at sea.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to keep my bracelet version though.. maybe I'll sell it.
> 
> I really like the chrome on the Bulova nato, but the last keeper doesn't secure the tail of the strap.


I


patr1ckd said:


> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Did you noticed that at case back mirror finish says "sapphire glass" and bead blasted says "sapphire crystal" as far as I know it's the same but I wonder why Bulova changed for one model.


----------



## timetokill

My prime day purchase just came in! I was little worried after reading how big so many people think this watch is. Granted, it is bigger than the watches I have been purchasing lately (39 - 42mm), but it wears just fine on my 7" wrist (7" exact measurement). I do have a flat wrist though, so no lug overhang. It is a long flat watch though


----------



## guspech750

timetokill said:


> My prime day purchase just came in! I was little worried after ready how big so many people think this watch is. It is bigger than the watches I have been purchasing lately (39 - 42mm), but it wears just fine on my 7" wrist (7" exact measurement). I do have a flat wrist though, so no lug overhang. It is a long flat watch though
> View attachment 15509648
> 
> View attachment 15509658


Looks pretty darn good. I love both my black and bead blasted versions.

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## patr1ckd

I’ve sold my versions, but looking at these pics make me miss them a bit. The the dial/hands setup was awesome and great to look at. I just wish they were a smaller size, I would have kept them. 

Good catch of the “crystal” and “glass” difference. Makes you wonder why. I’m curious what the original worn on the moon had on the back.


----------



## Dirty Red

I need this watch like I need my butt kicked. I was ok holding out till they came out with this version. I don't even care about the size anymore, I think I just want this watch.


----------



## astitchintime

brash47 said:


> Strapcode super oyster, polished center line. As soon as this watch arrived, I knew it needed this bracelet, which I had on another watch lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic. Do you mind if I ask if the link below is the correct one? I read that the leather/nato version of the lunar has its lug holes in a different location to the metal strapped version and it is therefore hard to get a metal strap to fit. But perhaps it's only difficult/not possible to get the OEM metal strap to fit and not after market straps.









20mm Super-O Boyer Straight End Watch Band, Brushed & Polished 316L Stainless Steel


Simply upgrade your watch by changing watch strap. Straight End watch Watch Bands by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Super-O Boyer with a straight solid end piece, ideal for typical lug watches with various lug-width: 20mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com


----------



## mariomart

I couldn't decide which one to get, they all looked good to me, so I got them all


----------



## bombaywalla

mariomart said:


> I couldn't decide which one to get, they all looked good to me, so I got them all
> 
> View attachment 15521541


Omg, you da man!!??
It sure is a nice looking watch with really superb "3D" dial. Looking from the left, I've the 3rd watch style...
The lug-lug of 52-53" is what really makes it tough to wear for most. I feel that's the reason it hasn't taken off (no pun intended). Otherwise this "other moon watch" could have been a serious 2nd to the Speedy....


----------



## brash47

astitchintime said:


> Looks fantastic. Do you mind if I ask if the link below is the correct one? I read that the leather/nato version of the lunar has its lug holes in a different location to the metal strapped version and it is therefore hard to get a metal strap to fit. But perhaps it's only difficult/not possible to get the OEM metal strap to fit and not after market straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Super-O Boyer Straight End Watch Band, Brushed & Polished 316L Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> Simply upgrade your watch by changing watch strap. Straight End watch Watch Bands by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Super-O Boyer with a straight solid end piece, ideal for typical lug watches with various lug-width: 20mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.strapcode.com


Its only for the original bracelet. The holes on the black and polished are different than the bead blasted. This is a shame because the brushed bracelet actually matches the polished watch better than the bead blasted case.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Jomashop has them at $275, I failed to resist, now I have one in transits ...  

I really like the no date dial. I think I will be ok with the polished case, if not, then I would just DIY brushed it.


----------



## davidozo

did you receive it?


----------



## sampson_smith

I am a new owner of the bracelet version of the Lunar Pilot. Unfortunately, I have a hairline scratch on the face of the sapphire crystal which I thought would be more durable. Is it possible to polish this out with some 0.5 micron diamond paste, or other? I am particularly worried about the anti-reflective/AR coating. Is this just on the interior of the crystal, both sides or just outside? Thanks for any advice. Lovely Bulova otherwise!


----------



## Pete26

Just bought one from an Australian AD at close to 50% off. I really like it.


----------



## Durham

One of my favorites. I wear it on a brown Barton racing leather strap but would be open to switching to a bracelet sometime. Any suggested models? I know the bracelet version’s bracelet does not fit.


----------

